# our vivarium rack



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi all,
I am from Slovenia (Europe) and me and my friend just opened a new pet shop. I think that we are the first shop in Slovenia that we have darts.
We have a rack with 6 vivariums and vivarium just for plants is building...
There are D. tinctorius Suriname Cobalt, D. auratus Costa Rica, D. leucomelas, D. azureus and P. vittatus.
I am very exscited to have them here becouse for last 6 months darts are my new love
ps: sorry about my bad english
I will post some pics next time becouse I have some problems with my camera now
bye


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Your english is better than alot of people who learned it as their first language, no need to apologize.

Looking forward to the pictures, and good luck with your store!


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

hi all, here are the pictures I promised:


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Okapi said:


> Your english is better than alot of people who learned it as their first language, no need to apologize.
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures, and good luck with your store!


Definitely no need to apologize..^he's right! lol

That looks really good! I hope to build something like that one day for my own frogs! Godd luck with the shop.


----------



## joshct (Mar 31, 2011)

looks good


----------



## NYjim (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks great, good luck.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd love these racks if they weren't so damn expensive!


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

tnx guys,
yes they are expensive but becouse we are shop we need to have rack that looks good! We are opened for 2 months now and the people are showing some interests for vivariums and darts, this really is something new in Slovenia and really hope that people will love it as much as aquaristic
David


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Wow, nice tanks.. I know most of the pet shops here just throw some darts together in an exo-terra with some fake plants and sphagnum. Its nice to see a pet shop who actually properly cares for the darts. Maybe you'll inspire some of the shop owners here.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That rack looks great... how are you not tempted to take that home with you every day?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on your shop....The vivs look great. Once people see the beauty of these frogs it will be hard not to want to take some home....Good luck.


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

yes the temptation is biiiiiiig!!! But yesterday and day before my first two tadpoles become frogs yeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiii
I imported them from Nederland from dutch rana shop. They are tinctorius alanis. I am so happy! I will post new thred about my vivarium at home next time when it will be finished.
question: naw they are 2 days out of the wather, what is the best food for them and how often?
tnx
David


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Springtails for now, and just keep a good amount of them in there, enough so you can always see springtails.


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish i had a few of those racks to put frogs in!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Did you make the rack yourself? Could you explain how you made it?


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

Love the racks! Beautiful pictures as well!

Thanks for posting those. 

Very best of luck with the business!


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks guys
This rack was made in Netherland by Dutch Rana becouse when we were opening the shop there wasn't enough time for build, but it isn't so complicated to make one like this! It is made out of aluminium profiles, i saw a couple of guys here in the forum have the same thing at home! I will post some pictures of details later today...
seeya


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome thanks, I'll be waiting! Lol.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

That is awesome that you have a store with darts. Beautiful set-up as well. Good fortune in this addicting hobby!!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Gwba said:


> ps: sorry about my bad english


Your English is better than some of the native English speaking people on this board. (They've spent too much time texting...)

Best of luck with your venture!

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

hi guys,
here is some video of our azureus feeding with fruitflys:





and I have one question:
What is the diference betwen D.T. bakhuis and D.T. nominat?
thanks


----------



## CrabsMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Great clip. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

You can check different D. tinctorius morphs on this site: Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide
(it is in English). 
Nominat is color morph number 1 and Bakhuis is number 25. As you can see on the maps, the localities are quite different. They should not be mixed, to prevent hybridization.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby & congratulations with nice rack 

Wish you luck for popularization of the hobby in your country


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

duuusssty
here are some new pictures taken last year I must say that people are interested in pdf here. But only problem is money... If you want to make it good quality than you need to spend some €....
guys, keep it real ahahahaha


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would suggest taking the potted plants out of the vivs and creating a light table or shelf where you can keep them out for selection by customers, maybe next to some empty vivs you can sell to put them in. Your vivs are set up really well and look great but the pots in front takes away from their appearance. 
Very nice set up and professional looking, Tincs are very productive, you could let them breed and just sell their babies to your customers giving them a chance to set up vivs and be ready for them, most importantly getting them used to culturing their own food before the frogs arrive.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

So hows the business going?


----------



## ricky2424 (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks awesome!!! Good luck


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

hi,
buissenes is not good at this hard times But we are giving all of our best to see customers happy and animals in good shape
our den. tinc. nominat viv:


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry to read your bubiness is slow. The vivs look great. Your new shop sounds wounderful. Some times it just takes time. But the wait is really hard. I wish I had a shop like your's by my home. GOOD LUCK


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Lovely vivs and frogs.
Sorry to hear business is hard.

Where in Slovenia are you? I visit Bovec most summers...


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

HI, we are in Nova Gorica this is 40-50km away from bovec hwta do you do there? hiking, climbing, flyfishing?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Gwba said:


>


Whats that plants that stick out? 
Looks like Zamioculcas but what's that for sure?


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

I am not sure which one do you think
please mark it on the picture


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

I think he means the vine that is climbing all over the place. Great looking vivarium!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

This ones


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Gwba said:


> HI, we are in Nova Gorica this is 40-50km away from bovec hwta do you do there? hiking, climbing, flyfishing?


Yup, I know Nova Gorica.

I head out there to the Soca kayaking / canoeing.


----------

